# New Patient Assessment (Medical) Question



## TGEMT (Feb 28, 2012)

I looked high and low in the forums for this specific question and couldn't really find anything. 

on the new Medical assessment for the practical portion for EMT-B, when you get down to your secondary assessment, its worth 5 points -but there are 8 options. It states:
_____________________________________
Assesses affected body part/system
-Cardiovascular
-Pulmonary
-Neurological
-Musculoskeletal
-Integumentary
-GI/GU
-Reproductive
-Psychological/social
___________________________________

what exactly am I supposed to do for this section? Just identify each section as it's relevant to what the patients medical issue is? So if they are having chest pains for example, do I just delve deeper into the cardiovascular section in this category? Because It seems like That's what I'd be doing in the SAMPLE history. 

At first I thought it was part of OPQRST, and for all I know it could still be that..just more in depth? Just a little curious to see if any of you know

Also, the old sheets had a total of 30 points I believe, and the newest ones have a total of 42 points in medical. Which is why I'm curios to see what exactly they're looking for since the point system is higher. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 28, 2012)

Supposed to do? Learn and regurgitate. Some of it might just stick!


----------



## FeatherWeight (Feb 28, 2012)

Your instructor would probably be a good person to ask that question.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 28, 2012)

TGEMT said:


> _____________________________________
> Assesses affected body part/system
> -Cardiovascular
> -Pulmonary
> ...



Verbalize everything. I always asked, do you have any medical problems with your heart? Any bypass, past heart attacks? Do you have any problems with your lungs? Asthma? COPD? Ever have a problem with your brain, like a stroke or an aneurysm? (that's the first three!)
Musculoskeletal is covered by your primary exam. You can ask a question, but Verbalize that you covered it. Ask about any rashes, hives... For GI/GU ask about changes in bowel and bladder, and NVD. Repro is the pregnancy question for women, the ED question for men. Social/psych is the surroundings and condition of the patient. 

Work on verbalizing all of these points.


----------



## crazycajun (Feb 28, 2012)

This is why I have stopped posting as much to this forum. Someone always has to make an A*@ out of themselves instead of simply answering a question. The OP stated he had already searched the forum and found no answer to his question. To the OP. Your secondary assessment is focused on your findings from you primary assessment. Once you find out what is wrong with your PT, you use your secondary assessment to focus on cause and treatment of the illness. This is where you OPQRST comes into play as well as a detailed SAMPLE, Baseline Vitals and such. Remember just because your PT has SOB doesn't mean it is purely respiratory, it could also be cardiovascular so don't forget to ask the right questions. I hope this helps some. If you need anymore help please feel free to PM me as to avoid the ridicule from others on this forum.


----------



## TGEMT (Feb 28, 2012)

n7lxi & crazycajun, Thanks a lot for your help, your responses really cleared up the confusion I had about it. Really appreciate it!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2012)

I apologize if my response was too flip. I stand by it. N7lxi & crazycajun did better.


----------

